# Killing Bahia



## cryers (Sep 11, 2012)

I am fairly new to the hay business (3 years). My fields were all planted in Bahia and I have baled them the last 3 seasons, but I want to plant Jiggs Bermuda next season and was wondering how much Round up or if there was a better weed killer I should put to the acre to kill it off. I am located in east Texas.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Takes alot of glyphosate to kill bahia like it does dallis grass......about 4 quarts to the acre....I have used 5 quarts to the acre to kill a heavy infestation of dallis grass. And plenty of surfactant....at least a quart per 100 gallons of tank mix.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Killing Bahia is not cheap. If you weren't trying to kill the whole stand i'd tell you to get martins clean pasture. It stuns it and gives it time for the coastal to take over. 
But your best bet is ally. It's a powder formula and is expensive...very.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Would Pastora work? It is billed to kill everything other than Bermuda.
It is fairly expensive.


----------



## cryers (Sep 11, 2012)

_I have heard of people using dish washing soap for a surfactant. Do you recommend that?_


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> Would Pastora work? It is billed to kill everything other than Bermuda.
> It is fairly expensive.


Yes! That's it. I couldn't think of the name. Spray in early spring late winter. Feb-March. 
Kills everything all year except Bermuda.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Pastora is the ticket for Baha'i, early season spray (right after greenup), will stunt Bermuda, what doesn't other than 24d, two applications about 20 days apart. About $17 per acre per application, plus surfactant if you choose. So for $35 + you can get rid of bahai, and that's why I don't cut Baha'i fields. I spray with Pastora every year, I don't need the cross contamination.....


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

cryers said:


> _I have heard of people using dish washing soap for a surfactant. Do you recommend that?_


Probably better than nothing, but why don't you spend a little and get something that will enhance the action of the herbicide. They aren't that expensive. Surfactants are formulated to improve the sticking, spreading, emulsifying and adsorbing properties of the liquid. They can be just as important as the herbicide you use.


----------



## cryers (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys, I hope to be baling some quality jiggs next season!! I had been holding off planting until I could get my own equipment due to inconsistent custom balers.


----------



## MississippiKid (Nov 11, 2011)

In my Tifton 44 and Dixie bermuda I had a good bit of bahia. Cimmaron Max kills Argentine bahia really good. Doesn't harm bermuda at all. Use a good surfactant.


----------



## Thad (Nov 29, 2011)

The best way to get rid of bahia is to disk it up rough in the fall. If u get lucky and get a few days of freezing weather it will kill it. Bahia can't take a freeze or frost on its roots.


----------

